# what size shot on snow geese?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

im thinking of useing kent 1 shot this weekend because they have been pretty high but what else is a good shell to use for them if they are high and if they r low... what would be a good shell for both? and whats the best for them being real high and best for them being real low?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i shoot 3 1/2 federal hhv's #1's all the time. they work great at 50 to 60 yards and put the smack down on close birds. i like to keep it simple and not bring a bunch of shells for different situations.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

If I could buy #1's ( in any name brand) all the time up here in Canada that is all that I would shoot but they are so hard to come by. So it is BB in either 2 3/4 or 3". I usually shoot 2 3/4 first shot and followed by 2 3" all in BB. I think #1 is the best all around shot.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

3 inch 1 3/8 ounce BB. Windy days we use 3.5 inch, BB also only we
go to 1 9/16 ounce loads.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I was hitting geese last weekend at ridiculous range with twos. 1s will definetly have enough knockdown power. We are going to have a little contest between my friends BB's and my 2's this spring. So far I'm winning!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

i really like bb's but i guess whatever brings the birds down is what to use
:lol:


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

I generally use 2's and then have a a BB or BBB as my last shot, when the birds are flaring away. For some reason I get a better pattern with 2's compared to other shot sizes.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

3.5 kent fast steel BB's 1650 fts with a full patternmaster work dang well for those long shots. Drop them dead everything. Only bad thing is when you jump geese and get with-in 10-20 yards of a flock, there is dead geese but not as many if you had a mod. choke.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Fedral 3" 2's or BB's. i usually use 2's for snows because i get a better pattern with um'. If i had the $$ i would shoot nothing but hevi-shot 2's.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I found a good spot to pass shoot for the last 2 days. The first day I used 3" BB and 3" Ts. I was shooting at ranges from 45 - 65 yards. I went through 2 boxs the first day and harvest 19 birds. The second day I used a box of 3" 4s heavey shot. 10 shells 9 birds. The shots were the same 45-65 yards. If I was a weekend hunter I would only buy heavey shot. I hunt way to much for $2 a shell. But if you are one of those guys who only hunts a couple of days out of the year I would get the heavey shot 4s. But if you hunt alot I would use BB or Ts for pass shooting and 1s or 2s in the deeks. (Kent or Feds)


----------



## quackstopper (Apr 10, 2006)

I shoot 3 in expert hv bb with a long range choke and never have trouble dropping birds

quack


----------



## Nibs (Mar 13, 2006)

i use 2 3/4 federal speed shock and it brings them down


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i usually shoot 3.5" triple b's(kent)i ran out couldn't find any so i shot 3"bb's.i think i like those better.250 fps faster.don't have to lead as far.and a little cheaper too.shells have already gone up here.like everything else.i also shoot a pattern master choke.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Either 1's or BB's very similar size, but I like either one, for velocity I try to find something in the 1550 range


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I usually shoot 2s but I am going to try out 1s. They say you are supposed to use 2s out of a pattern master.


----------

